# Staging in the pastry/baking world ?



## ihoop (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey all,

I am currently a part time line cook at a restaurant that I enjoy working at.  I really do love food, and have a desire to gain knowledge about anything and everything food related...

I feel pretty confident in my cooking abilities, but I do want to learn how to do some baking.

In my city there is a really amazing French bakery.  It is run by an extremely nice Vietnamese couple, and located in a Vietnamese neighborhood.   The head baker trained in Paris for a number of years and really knows what he is doing.  They make the best baguettes and croissants I have ever tasted.  I have been thinking about asking the owner if I could possibly come in once a week and just work for free to learn more about what he is doing.  Is this type of thing unheard of in the pastry/baking world?  Would it be strange for me to just ask him, or do you think he would be excited to get some free help?

-Ihoop


----------



## nightscotsman (Sep 23, 2011)

In my experience almost nobody turns down free help. Definitely ask - the worst thing that will happen is they say "no". Then you just keep asking once a week until they say "yes" ;-)


----------

